# Choke tubes



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

OK guys, I'm looking for opinions on choke tubes for duck hunting patterns.

I'm getting approx 130 pellets into a 25" circle at 30 yards with #3 steel. However there are some small holes in my pattern. I'm just not happy with it.

I've tried every load I can think of, so it is time to look at new choke tubes.

First off, I want to know how far do I want to be able to shoot. I don't think past 40 yards is a responsible shot on ducks and geese for me. I like them within 20 yards.

I've been reading about the patternmaster and similar tubes. They talk about patterns of 100% pellets in a 20" circle at 40 yards. That's turkey choke tight. Are you having to let the birds get out there before shooting them?

Has anybody used any other choke tubes and liked or disliked them. I shoot a Nova for waterfowl. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

what choke are you shooting?
I like IC :beer: 
if your shooting that closs at waterfowl you might want to try 4s you will get less whole there si alot more #4s Than #3s in a normal duck load
by the way have you tried estates they work great


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm shooting the factor modified choke the came with my NOVA. Currently those loads are 3" estates with 3 shot. I could up it to 4 shot for my close work. I just hate having to change loads for situations.

I'll have to keep trying.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own two cases of the estate #3 3in they work great for me they pattern better in my IC choke but I shoot an 11-87
I here the after market chokes are only meant to give you a tight pattern 
Why worry so much about your pattern is there any clusters of shot


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

The pattern I am getting is nice overall. There is one small 4" circle in the bottom left of my pattern, but other than that it's full. I'm just looking for better cosistency.

This must come from my drive for the perfcet grouping when I set up my rifles. If I can't shoot under a 3/4" group, I'm not happy with the guna dn load.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ruger

I have tried just about every after-market choke tube out there many are pretty good, or at least I thought they were. I am not the best shot in the world so I was a little reluctant to try a "drake killer" tube because of the tight pattern. I bought one and I have been using it all season and I have to admit it is a great tube. Very few cripples this year with ducks and geese. I learned that with this tube I can take my time because it can reach out there and still have the pattern to give me a clean kill. 
Just my .02

Bob


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I purchased a Wad Wizard SWAT 12 and I like it a lot. My brother and another guy in my group shoot the same. They like them as well.
My other brother shoots a PM and really likes it. 
Either of those tubes will be a great choice.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, but I need you to answer the rest of my question.

Are you having to let the birds get out a ways before shooting with these chokes? Are you destroying them at 20 yards?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot Federal #2's and I'm not having any problems at all. My brother shoots Kent Fast Steel #2's and doesn't have any problems. We usually shoot them feet down or very close too it.


----------

